# Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?



## iGude (27. Dezember 2017)

Liebe Forianerinnen und Forianer,

ich hab da mal eine Frage. Wie sortiert Ihr eueren ganzen Klumplatsch?

Besonders fürs Spinnfischen.

Gummifische grob nach Größe?
Alles nach Angelart (DropShot, Spinn etc)?
Nach Religion? 

Jigköpfe alle in einer Box, oder zu den passenden Fischen?

Ich habe gerade einen Sortierrausch. Den muss ich nutzen um die ganze Ecke mit den Kram la richtig zu sortieren. 

LG


Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

puuuuuuuuhhhhhh....

Jeden Winter nach Art und Größe - und über den Rest der Zeit werden je nach Situation Köder aus allen  Kisten gemischt, dass ich im Winter wieder sortieren kann..


Auf Deutsch:
Kraut und Rüben.............


----------



## iGude (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> puuuuuuuuhhhhhh....
> 
> Jeden Winter nach Art und Größe - und über den Rest der Zeit werden je nach Situation Köder aus allen  Kisten gemischt, dass ich im Winter wieder sortieren kann..
> 
> ...



:z|jump:


----------



## Stulle (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Kisten und Boxen, Taschen und Rucksäcke,  Eimer und Dosen da dann nach Farbe und Größe getrennt  [emoji14]


----------



## wobbler68 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Hallo

Eine große Klarsicht Box und eine *kleinere *wo eine Auswahl mit ans Wasser kommt.
Von den Größen kommt von allen, etwas mit.
Vom 3cm Twister bis zu 20 cm Twister ist da alles dabei,um für alles gerüstet zu sein.
So brauch ich nicht so schwer schleppen.
Hab aber trotzden immer noch einige Spinner,Wobbler und Blinker im Gepäck.|sagnix

Ich werde mal wiegen was ich so an Ködern mitschleppe.


----------



## Andal (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Gar nicht. Diese aus einer Übersprungshandlung heraus entstandene Ordnung hält eh keinen einzigen Angeltag. 

Ich lagere das Zeug zu Hause einigermaßen thematisch geordnet und das was für den Angeltag nötig ist, fliegt dann in eine Box, oder gleich in den Eimer. Dazu noch die immer gleich sortierte Box mit den Basics. So habe ich immer nur das dabei, was ich auch zu benützen gedenke. Der Rest bleibt zu Hause, wenn nur der Verdacht besteht, dass er nicht an die Reihe kommt.

Ich bin doch nicht mein eigener Lastensklave! |wavey:


----------



## ayron (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Bei mir wird auch nichts mehr groß sortiert.....

Habe mich beim Angeln seit langem auf eine kleine Hüfttasche festgelegt, wo ca. 4-7 Tüten Baits reinpassen + 2 HB und ne handvoll lose Gummies.

Die Tüten werden dann ca. thematisch und zusätzlich nach zuletzt gebraucht in Kartons "geordnet".


----------



## Gondoschir (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Andal schrieb:


> So habe ich immer nur das dabei, was ich auch zu benützen gedenke. Der Rest bleibt zu Hause, wenn nur der Verdacht besteht, dass er nicht an die Reihe kommt.



Früher hatte ich immer noch eine große Spinnertasche gefüllt mit allem, was man vielleicht mal am Wasser gebrauchen könnte. Daneben noch einen Koffer mit allem, was ich auf jeden Fall brauchen werde. Die große Spinnertasche ist auf jeden Fall mitgefahren, ich habe sie aber nie zum Wasser geschleppt. Irgendwann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich nie zum Auto marschieren musste, um etwas zu holen. Also ist das Teil irgendwann zuhause geblieben und irgendwann habe ich sie meinem Stiefsohn in die Hände gedrückt. 
Jetzt sieht mein Koffer so aus. Unmittelbar vor dem nächsten Ansitz kommt noch eine Mülltüte und ein altes Geschirrtuch dazu und fertig.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Hallo,

das ist wie mit der Quadratur des Kreises. Das ist nicht hinzubekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

3,14  in den ecken

;-)


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Solange, bis in allen Kästen ein einheitliches Chaos herrscht.


----------



## Enorm (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Die Gegenstände welche immer benötigt werden (Maßband, Hakenlöser, etc.) sind im Rucksack verstaut.

Alles weitere ist im Keller sauber in Sortierkästen eingelagert.
Je nach Ansitz werden dann 2 Kisten gepackt und schon kann es losgehen.

Zum Spinnfischen habe ich 3-4 Köder und 3-4 Vorfächer in Vorfachmäppchen in der Tasche.

Mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Andal (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist wie mit der Quadratur des Kreises. Das ist nicht hinzubekommen.
> 
> ...



Der Pedant versucht es, bis er dem Wahnsinn anheim fällt. Nur das Genie beherrscht das Chaos und lässt es für sich wirken! #h


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Pedant versucht es, bis er dem Wahnsinn anheim fällt. Nur das Genie beherrscht das Chaos und lässt es für sich wirken! #h




Hallo,

ich sags mal so: vermutlich steckt da ein morphogenetisches Feld dahinter;+.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich sags mal so: vermutlich steckt da ein morphogenetisches Feld dahinter;+.



So a Feld konn scho a richtige Drecksau sein! :q:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Einzelne Gummis versuch ich (zu Hause) mehr oder weniger nach Farbe in die Boxen zu schmeißen da die sonst teilweise recht start abfärben. Falls die in Tüten sind werde die natürlich einfach so ins Regal gepackt. Andere Spinnköder sind mehr oder weniger gute sortiert in Kisten, Eimer, Boxen ... Boxen sind "geordnet" wenn man das so nennen kann, nach Größe/Gewicht so dass ich ein Box mit einer Rute nehmen kann und das passt.
Dann greif ich mittlerweile auch nurnoch zum Nötigsten - ein Rucksack mit einer Box mit Basics und einer Box mit Ködern zum Spinnfischen. 
Eine Truhe mit allen Basics fürs Friedfisch angeln und eine Truhe fürs Raubfisch angeln. Köder werden seperat reingeschmissen.
Rutentaschen sind eh immer gepackt je nach Ansitz/Zielfisch.
Spinnruten pack ich mir so ins Auto, je nachdem welche ich brauch.
So bin ich meist in 10min fertig mit packen - Zeit ist kostbar


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Solange ich meine Montagebitbox dabei habe kann kaum was passieren - Wirbel, noknots, Karabiner, Glas- und gummiperlen, zwei knicklichter und paar Örhaken sind drin. Sonst je nach Gusto eine Grund- und Posen sowie eine Räubernaturköderbox, wenn ich mal Spinnfischen gehe eine kleine Köderbox mit Spinnern,  Blinkern und Wobblern. Ansonsten habe ich Messer in Slingbag und Carryall, wenn ich den Priest vergesse wird ein asr abgeschnitten


----------



## Xianeli (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Ordnung ist für Leute die zu faul sind zu suchen  

Habe es mal probiert, hält aber keinen Tag am Wasser. Also lasse ich es ganz sein ^^


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ordnung ist für Leute die zu faul sind zu suchen



Ich weiß wo mein Zeugs das ich gerade brauche rum liegt, nur wenn meine Frau mal meint aufräumen zu müssen finde ich nix mehr.#c


----------



## Ørret (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Eine Tasche Kunstköder für Norwegen und eine für Dänemark... teilweise mit gleichen Ködern aber beide Taschen sind ordentlich sortiert und ich weiß im genau was drin ist.
 Die dritte Tasche ist für die Heimat(quasi für den täglichen Gebrauch) und darin herrscht das blanke Chaos und null Überblick über den Inhalt#c


----------



## Casso (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Ich halte es ähnlich wie meine Vorredner. Grundsätzlich bin ich für eine Sortierung der einzelnen Gerätschaften bzw. des Zubehörs. Momentan benutze ich kleine und große Kunststoffkisten für die jeweiligen Dinge wie Jighaken, Gummifische, "Werkzeug" und Haken. Anschließend steht alles mehr oder weniger ordentlich in meinem Schwerlastregal in der Garage.

Zufrieden bin ich mit dem System im Moment aber noch nicht so wirklich. Ich habe einfach viel zu wenig Boxen. Vor allem auch keine wasserabweisende Boxen, weswegen sich hier und da ein paar Gummifische über das Jahr hinweg auflösen oder porös werden. Ich schau mal, eventuell kommen im nächsten Jahr neue besser Boxen für meine Teilchen. Auch über diverse Beschriftungen habe ich nachgedacht. 

Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich auch die Ordnung am Wasser. Denn was bringt es mir mich zu Hause hinzusetzen und alles zu sortieren, nur um es am Wasser innerhalb von 20 Minuten wieder auf Null zu setzen!? Eben, gar nix.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Ich hab meine Hüfttasche mit dem Zubehör (Zange, Stahlvorfächer, MEsser, Pflaster, usw.). Dann habe ich Köderboxen in passender Größe, die ich eher thematisch sortiert habe. Also eine Box mit Wobblern fürs nächtliche Zanderangeln, eine (bzw. zwei) fürs Gufieren, eine mit Oberflächenködern, eine mit dicken Hechtgummis, eine mit Wallerblinkern etc. Im Auto hab ich dann eine Kiste, in der die ganzen Boxen sind und aus denen ich mir diejenige greife, welche ich an dem Tag gerade nutzen will. Da ich eher kurze Tripps mache, bin ich meistens gezielt mit einer bestimmten Methode unterwegs und wechsle da nicht so hin und her. Ein, zwei Spinner, Crankbaits o.ä. als "Notfallköder" stecken immer mal in einer Seitentasche.

Fürs Finesse-Angeln auf Barsch hab ich im Kaufrausch so viel Kleinkram geordert, dass ich da eine eigene Tasche mit vier großen Boxen vollbekommen habe 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Hallo,

bei mir herrscht Ordnung!
Ein Griff - und die Sucherei beginnt. :c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Recht einfach zu sehen.
Nach Gewässer und zu erwartenden Fisch.
In Boxen.... Ich weiß wo ich hingehe und dann nehme ich 2-4 Boxen mit ... fertig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Eine Tasche Kunstköder für Norwegen und eine für Dänemark... teilweise mit gleichen Ködern aber beide Taschen sind ordentlich sortiert und ich weiß im genau was drin ist.
> Die dritte Tasche ist für die Heimat(quasi für den täglichen Gebrauch)





Angler9999 schrieb:


> Nach Gewässer und zu erwartenden Fisch.



Genau das wichtigste #6 ist nun mal der Ort und das Gewässer, wo man hin geht.

Wenn man denn nicht immer nur an einem Ort auf eine Fischart bzw- Angelart ausgeht. Ich habe mindestens 4 verschiedene für 4 Gewässerbesuche.

Da ich (auch) gemerkt habe, dass immer sehr leicht Chaos passiert (siehe oben :m) und dazu einen immer das Gefühl beschleicht: "Ich habe doch bestimmt was vergessen" und am Wasser dann "deeen jetzt optimalen Köder habe ich aber nicht dabei"
habe ich einen *radikalen Trennschlag gefunden* - sozusagen als Erfinder 
der *Multi-Tackle oder Multi-Bag Organisation*: :vik:

1) Man nehme für jeden Angelort eine geeignete Tasche, bei mir ein ordentlicher Rucksack.

2) Man tue dort alles hinein was man dort genau braucht, und alles explizit auch als Doppel oder Mehrerdoppelmoppel ...
Also Messer, Hakenlöser, Kleinteile-Box, Vorfachspender, ...
Eines ist noch besonders gut: Der richtige Angelschein+Karte+Fangliste etc. kommt da auch fest mit rein! #6

3) Man tut die Köder u. Zubehörteile u. Montagen rein, die zu dem Gewässer eben richtig passen. So ist Ostsee mit Ziel Meerforellen anders ausgestattet als Schleppen auf Hecht.
Gummiköder mit dem fiesen Weichmacher sind immer extra, aber Metall und Plastik möglich auch. Verbessert die Haltbarkeit.

4) Man kann einfache oder kleinere Boxen wie Brotboxen verwenden, im Rucksack haben die einen guten u. sicheren Platz. Auch Tüten oder Blechschachteln oder Sonstwas passen da rein, auch der Monsterwobbler 28cm in einer extra Schutzhülle.

5) Der Rucksack begrenzt die tragbare Menge, das ist einfach und offensichtlich bzw. offenspürbar  .
Soviel wie Uli Beyer nehme ich an Blei jedenfalls nicht mit :q
Man kann Doppel oder Ködervorrate sogar auf mehrere Rucksäcke verteilen, und weiß trotzdem immer wo die zu finden sind. Bewährungsmäßig am Wasser kann man die zwischen den Rucksäcken wandern lassen - nicht jeder Köder passt an jedes Wasser.


----------



## thanatos (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie sortiert Ihr eure Tackelbox(en)?*

Habe meine Spinnköder in Boxen sortiert ,Gummis ,Wobbler ,Spinner und Blinker alles extra und dann auch noch  nach Gewichtsklassen .
 Entscheide mich für eine Rute und nehme dann die dazu passenden Boxen-maximal zwei,
 ist doch einfach leicht und übersichtlich .


----------

